# Xmas Contest: Britten's Corpus Christi Carol: Von Otter, Baker and Buckley



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I am bringing to you an out of the ordinary and unusually beautiful Xmas carol with new contestants and music new to many of you. The Corpus Christi Carol was a 16th century carol whose words have changed but the beautiful music has lasted centuries. All three versions are faithfully set to Benjamin Britten's haunting setting. Anna Sophie von Otter's is from her Xmas album. Janet Baker's version is iconic. Jeff Buckley's version was his homage to Janet Baker, and a very good one at that considering he was a rock star- but one with a truly phenomenal voice - considered by many experts to have the most beautiful voice ever in rock music. He sang in a wide variety of musical styles with his wide range. I will make my comments below.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I find I can't pick a clear winner here. See if you can. Von Otter has a wonderful technique and a gorgeous voice that doesn't have much of what I consider a mezzo timbre ( which I like) nor does it have a very distinctive sound, BUT she is outstanding at interpreting and bringing the music to life in a distinctive style here. Janet Baker has one of the most beautiful voices I've ever heard with a decidedly mezzo timbre and her reputation as a great interpreter of songs is very much in evidence here. Buckley is not a classically trained musician but he manages to eerily recall the performance of Dame Janet Baker in his tribute to her. I can't think of anyone else who could have pulled this off like he did. While the other versions are undeniably great his is the one I have played over 30 times and will continue to do so in the future: it is that great. He communicates more of the emotions and the mystical quality of the carol in my opinion, plus he has by far the best high note of the three artists in this piece.

I will close by mentioning something the late great Jeff Buckley has which makes me wish for something similar in opera. A variety of voice teachers dissect his various performances on YouTube. The only things I've seen close to this are Master Classes but never of famous artist's performances. There are several super knowledgeable members in this group who could do this type of analysis of Callas' arias and it would be so illuminating. This example of what I am talking about is for Buckley's most famous ballad- one decidedly non-rock in style and equally as haunting: his famous cover of Leonard Cohen's Hallelujah. Her analysis begins around the one minute mark.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

This was an impossible choice for me to make. Baker is the definitive professional but in so doing perhaps lost a simplicity that the other two had.
This will surprise you but I think I am going with Jeff Buckley - despite his lacking of training on the last note.
All three were simply lovely.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

A strange thing happened when I listened to the first and second videos (Von Otter and Baker, respectively): I couldn't understand the words in this somnolent carol! Whereas, I did distinguish _some_ words in Buckley's version. Go figure.

I appreciated the arrangement in Von Otter's video, too. More Britten-esque than just the piano versions. But it made it more difficult to hear the words. I've always liked Von Otter in other recordings, and fondly remember her Händel recordings.

What can I say about St Janet? Some would automatically award her the palm. But I, perhaps perversely, cannot in this instance for the reason I explain above.

The pop version, in this case, wins my vote, chiefly because there's so much emotion in Jeff Buckley's version and because he communicates the words better than the ladies, by some magical means. His _acuti_ are strangely beautiful, or beautifully strange.

And I just love Buckley's version of Cohen's *Hallelujah*.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I find I can't pick a clear winner here. See if you can. Von Otter has a wonderful technique and a gorgeous voice that doesn't have much of what I consider a mezzo timbre ( which I like) nor does it have a very distinctive sound, BUT she is outstanding at interpreting and bringing the music to life in a distinctive style here. Janet Baker has one of the most beautiful voices I've ever heard with a decidedly mezzo timbre and her reputation as a great interpreter of songs is very much in evidence here. Buckley is not a classically trained musician but he manages to eerily recall the performance of Dame Janet Baker in his tribute to her. I can't think of anyone else who could have pulled this off like he did. While the other versions are undeniably great his is the one I have played over 30 times and will continue to do so in the future: it is that great. He communicates more of the emotions and the mystical quality of the carol in my opinion, plus he has by far the best high note of the three artists in this piece.
> 
> I will close by mentioning something the late great Jeff Buckley has which makes me wish for something similar in opera. A variety of voice teachers dissect his various performances on YouTube. The only things I've seen close to this are Master Classes but never of famous artist's performances. There are several super knowledgeable members in this group who could do this type of analysis of Callas' arias and it would be so illuminating. This example of what I am talking about is for Buckley's most famous ballad- one decidedly non-rock in style and equally as haunting: his famous cover of Leonard Cohen's Hallelujah. Her analysis begins around the one minute mark.


Who are these vocal coaches?


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Very difficult choices here Seattle. As much as I love Janet I love Jeff too. On reflection I have to give the nod, and by a slim margin, to Jeff. He was just as good as his dad. Some family.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm surprised by how the voting is going. I was scared at first to put Jeff Buckley in, but this is pretty wonderful stuff.... by everyone.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

MAS said:


> Who are these vocal coaches?


She has 100,000 people who saw this as do some others 
. I think they do online coaching and push their business this way. I wish some of our members could do this for Callas!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I learned and sang this haunting carol in college and probably haven't heard it since. Ancient music like this doesn't require all the niceties of classical vocalism as we've come to know it, though neither does it forbid them. All three of these performances do justice to Britten's wonderful composition - much more than an "arrangement" - but are well chosen to illustrate different vocal approaches, each made distinctive by a different instrumentation in the accompaniment. 

I don't know whether Britten offered any alternatives to the piano, but I feel the mood of the piece enhanced by both the consort of viols (or imitation thereof) in Von Otter's recording and the plucked strings in Buckley's. The viols create a feeling of antiquity, but Buckley's non-classical voice does so even more; it makes me imagine him as a medieval person expressing his own culture rather than a modern artist presenting a stylized medieval song. On that basis I'll give him my vote, although I find Von Otter's very natural singing and superb English diction, combined with the sensuous beauty of her accompaniment, extremely persuasive. Baker is certainly beyond criticism, but her more conventionally classical approach enchants me less.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

All three versions, so different, are affecting and valid, which makes it very difficult to make a choice. I did however go for Baker's version, as it is the one imprinted on my mind, the one I have known for many years now. The mere sound of her voice as she sings the wordess _Ah_ at the beginning moves me to tears. Incidentally, MAS, I don't really see how the Von Otter arrangement, which is not by Britten, is somehow more Brittenesque than the piano only version, which is.

I don't really know Jeff Buckley, but his version was a pleasant surprise and I really enjoyed it. However I find Baker just as moving, even within the classical constraints of her version.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I find I can't pick a clear winner here. See if you can. Von Otter has a wonderful technique and a gorgeous voice that doesn't have much of what I consider a mezzo timbre ( which I like) nor does it have a very distinctive sound, BUT she is outstanding at interpreting and bringing the music to life in a distinctive style here. Janet Baker has one of the most beautiful voices I've ever heard with a decidedly mezzo timbre and her reputation as a great interpreter of songs is very much in evidence here. Buckley is not a classically trained musician but he manages to eerily recall the performance of Dame Janet Baker in his tribute to her. I can't think of anyone else who could have pulled this off like he did. While the other versions are undeniably great his is the one I have played over 30 times and will continue to do so in the future: it is that great. He communicates more of the emotions and the mystical quality of the carol in my opinion, plus he has by far the best high note of the three artists in this piece.
> 
> I will close by mentioning something the late great Jeff Buckley has which makes me wish for something similar in opera. A variety of voice teachers dissect his various performances on YouTube. The only things I've seen close to this are Master Classes but never of famous artist's performances. There are several super knowledgeable members in this group who could do this type of analysis of Callas' arias and it would be so illuminating. This example of what I am talking about is for Buckley's most famous ballad- one decidedly non-rock in style and equally as haunting: his famous cover of Leonard Cohen's Hallelujah. Her analysis begins around the one minute mark.


There are quite a few of these dotted around youtube, vocal coaches and teachers evaluating famous singers' versions of different songs. I've come across quite a few of Adam Lambert's absolutely sensational singing of Cher's _Believe_ at the Kennedy Centre tribute to her (if you haven't heard it, you really should). Some of these coaches can be quite annoying but I rather liked this woman and enjoyed her presentation.

My favourite version of _Hallelujah_ remians k d lang, for whom the song has become something of a signature. Perhaps most moving of all is when she sings it to a visibly moved Leonard Cohen when he was inducted into the Canadian Songwriters' Hall of Fame, but the one where she sings it in front of thousands at the opening ceremony for the Vancouver Winter Olympics is also brilliant.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Tsaraslondon said:


> There are quite a few of these dotted around youtube, vocal coaches and teachers evaluating famous singers' versions of different songs. I've come across quite a few of Adam Lambert's absolutely sensational singing of Cher's _Believe_ at the Kennedy Centre tribute to her (if you haven't heard it, you really should). Some of these coaches can be quite annoying but I rather liked this woman and enjoyed her presentation.
> 
> My favourite version of _Hallelujah_ remians k d lang, for whom the song has become something of a signature. Perhaps most moving of all is when she sings it to a visibly moved Leonard Cohen when he was inducted into the Canadian Songwriters' Hall of Fame, but the one where she sings it in front of thousands at the opening ceremony for the Vancouver Winter Olympics is also brilliant.


I agree with both singers and songs mentioned. Gorgeous singing. KD Lang could have trained and had success as a contralto in another life with that voice. Adam wasn't on my radar till that song, but WOW!!!! Buckley is most famous for Hallelujah but I always skip it if listening to his whole album. I prefer other songs. Thanks so much for your comments!


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Tsaraslondon said:


> All three versions, so different, are affecting and valid, which makes it very difficult to make a choice. I did however go for Baker's version, as it is the one imprinted on my mind, the one I have known for many yeats now. The mere sound of her voice as she sings the wordess _Ah_ at the beginning moves me to tears. Incidentally, MAS, I don't really see how the Von Otter arrangement, which is not by Britten, is somehow more Brittenesque than the piano only version, which is.
> 
> I don't really know Jeff Buckley, but his version was a pleasant surprise and I really enjoyed it. However I find Baker just as moving, even within the classical constraints of her version.


I voted for Baker pretty much for the same reasons. I've never given the Buckley album a proper listen (only listened to it two or three times).


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Tsaraslondon said:


> Incidentally, MAS, I don't really see how the Von Otter arrangement, which is not by Britten, is somehow more Brittenesque than the piano only version, which is.


Somehow, it sounds so to me, Tsaras!


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Got less and less time to react to polls in timely manner due job demands towards the end of the year... And, honestly, Christmas albums rarely work (in my opinion) with several notable non-classical exceptions (erm... Enya... Trans-Siberian Orchestra... IQ...).
Voted for Von Otter. Arrangement is meh but loved her singing and articulation best. Jeff Buckley is sooo not my cup of tea though


----------

